# A mundane's experience in regards to furries at Anthrocon



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 2, 2010)

http://planetlanghorne.blogspot.com/2010/06/sound-and-furry.html

Quote   from the blog:
"After getting my room key, I turned and noticed a   group of even more  unsavory young men clustered around a bench.  It was   apparent from their  wardrobe and poor grooming choices that these   young men were, well... _nerds_.   And I'm not talking about the  kind of "nerd" that it's hip to be these   days.  Not where it's "cool"  to be a "nerd," as our society has been   celebrating "brains" over  "jocks" in some cases. * I'm   talking about Booger from Revenge of   the Nerds*, but without _any_ of his redeeming qualities.  I  began to observe   more and more of this particular flavor of humanity as  the day went   on."

"One of the local four-star hotels had to kick several Furries out last  weekend.  It was discovered that there were about 6-8 of them sharing a  room.  But it was not for this cost-saving practice. * The problem, it  seemed, was that these Furries had opted not to use the well-appointed  human facilities that were included with the lavish hotel room.   *Instead, this group of Furries brought, and made ample use of, a box of  kitty litter.  Yes, that is correct.  The cleaning maids found the box  of kitty litter and the evidence contained therein."

The entry goes on about the flaws with the fandom, which   I used to think were just a stereotype but they are not. I left two   large comments summarizing my interactions with furries in real life,   and must admit everything the guy says is absolutely true.

_My   own thoughts which I'm posting to my own LJ:_
Even in the   programmer circles where I converse, deal in business, etc I've   acquaintances/friends come up to me and jest since the person had severe   negative interactions with "furries" in the past. For example, one   programmer came up to me jesting in conversation since I was relaying to   another I was a furry. The guy didn't judge me because of his earlier   interaction with the furry who was a coworker. Apparently this one  furry  was employed as a programmer/IT guy who liked to howl, make  noises at  work, and just generally make mundanes around him feel  severely  uncomfortable. The furry was fired because he endlessly  bitched about  MySQL. My reaction was, "Good fucking riddance and I'm  glad you don't  have to deal with a dirty asshole like that anymore."

Yeah,  my  attitude towards such furries is the same as with open carriers who  feel  like they've to make everyone else in their group look bad, "fuck  you!" Go take a bath, groom yourself, and stop acting like a complete  social retard. Roo damn it, furries must all be autistic.


----------



## Rook (Jul 2, 2010)

Good god...this makes me never want to go to a convention :x I can't imagine having to be in the company of people who'd actually do something so disgusting  That's taking it waaay too far.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

God dammit furries


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Hahahahaha, oh wow.

A litter box? Really? I wish I could've seen that.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> A litter box? Really? I wish I could've seen that.


 It would have made it funnier if they were cat furries

Did they at least use Arm and Hammer?


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 2, 2010)

> kitty litter


I can't think of much to say. Just think about that for a bit.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> I can't think of much to say. Just think about that for a bit.


 
I thought about it. Did they burry the shit or what? And did they at least change it once a day?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Why would you spend that much money to poop in a box?!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, those are some messed up people. I feel bad for the maids.


----------



## mapdark (Jul 3, 2010)

wait WHAT?!

I know that some furries are fucked up , but kitty litter?!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 3, 2010)

Damn, and I thought I was messed up.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 3, 2010)

lol kitty litter fetish. That's a new one.

By the way, I'd be curious as to why this "furry programmer" was constantly ranting about MySQL? Postgre/Oracle fanboyism or just for the sake of adding to the douchebaggery?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

OP is just butthurt that he couldn't go.


----------



## Bizaara (Jul 3, 2010)

Shut up IK


----------



## Telnac (Jul 3, 2010)

*LOL* @ the box of kitty litter.  I stopped taking that post seriously as soon as I read that.  Maybe someone smuggled in a cat, but not even the most grotesque & stupid humans would pay for a room in a 4 star hotel & take a dump in a box of cat litter.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> OP is just butthurt that he couldn't go.


 
I'm moving to the Pittsburgh area this month. I was saddened I couldn't depart last month in order to hang about friends while at the con, oh well.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *LOL* @ the box of kitty litter.  I stopped taking that post seriously as soon as I read that.  Maybe someone smuggled in a cat, but not even the most grotesque & stupid humans would pay for a room in a 4 star hotel & take a dump in a box of cat litter.


 
You obviously don't know the babyfurs which wear ADULT diapers, let off steaming loads in their pants, and while around like that for a while.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 3, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> You obviously don't know the babyfurs which wear ADULT diapers, let off steaming loads in their pants, and while around like that for a while.


 Ick.  Apparently not, nor would I want to!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2010)

Because clearly, all furries are like this, just like all libertarians are those people on campus who claim garbage cans are impeding on their own personal rights.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> You obviously don't know the babyfurs which wear ADULT diapers, let off steaming loads in their pants, and while around like that for a while.


 I've heard of this


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel that this posting from insane Kangaroo on that blog needs to be brought up:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> As a furry much to my dismay, your observations are  correct. I've been to Anthrocon twice and can confirm everything you've  posted. Many furries I've ran to in person are socially unacceptable and  don't know how to bathe. There are furs who are online who don't go to  conventions, and those are probably the more socially acceptable people.  Unfortunately from what I've observed more socially unacceptable people  go to the larger conventions, for reasons I will explain
> 
> ...


I think it can basically be summed up like this:



> I got banned from AC for running around flashing guns everywhere, so I'm going to try and make everyone who does go look _really_ bad


IK, shut up, take your butthirtes somewhere else, stop stirring shit and stop being such a dick.

[Edit]I fully expect to get infracted for this post, but it's totally worth it.[/edit]


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> IK, shut up, take your butthirtes somewhere else, stop stirring shit and stop being such a dick.



I'm moving to the Pittsburgh area this month, why should I care about AC?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

lol insane kangaroo is mad


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> I'm moving to the Pittsburgh area this month, why should I care about AC?


 
Why should you go out of your way to spread stories and rumours on a blog complaining about furries and AC? Because you have a massive bee in your bonnet since you got banned from attending. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if the only reason you are moving there is to stand outside with your guns to prove some retarded point about how *it is your right*.

To sum up, you didn't attend the event, went nowhere near the event, but feel the need to spread rumours about the event where someone is complaining about it. To me that sounds like sour grapes and trying to fling your shit at AC as hard as you can.

Or are you just pissed that you never got to do your protest outside AC?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> stand outside with your guns to prove some retarded point about how *it is your right*.



If I want to parade around in fursuit while openly carrying a firearm, I'll do that. Such an act doesn't require AC to be in progress.




Smelge said:


> To sum up, you didn't attend the event, went nowhere near the event, but feel the need to spread rumours about the event where someone is complaining about it. To me that sounds like sour grapes and trying to fling your shit at AC as hard as you can.
> 
> Or are you just pissed that you never got to do your protest outside AC?



I didn't "attend" obviously since I am moving to the area. Not sure what you're trying to get at with the sour grapes and shit flinging, whatever.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 3, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> If I want to parade around in fursuit while openly carrying a firearm, I'll do that. Such an act doesn't require AC to be in progress.


 
this makes a great statement about guns and gun owners
and i really think you should do it


aside from that a sort-of MUDNANE came with me this year
and she said some pretty harsh, but honest things about the general environment and look of the people


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

IK, can you follow a request to never speak on behalf of the furry fandom again? 

You're not exactly who I would choose to represent me.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> I didn't "attend" obviously since I am moving to the area. Not sure what you're trying to get at with the sour grapes and shit flinging, whatever.


 
Because you are obviously too thick to understand, I'll break it down into lovely easy to digest chunks.

1 - Insane Kangaroo gets arrested for wandering around Pittsburgh with an openly holstered gun, apparently the law says that's fine but this is where he starts getting a persecution complex.
2 - Insane Kangaroo is arrested for pulling his gun out in an airport and holstering it. Because thats always a fucking good idea, right?
3 - Insane Kangaroo is banned from AC for being a complete nutjob with a gun.
4 - Insane Kangaroo plans to protest outside AC in fursuit with his guns, also spreads rumours about AC and it's participants.
5 - AC happens, a few rumours go around, some people do bad shit.
6 - Independant witness blogs about stuff he saw and heard about while in the same hotel.
7 - Insane Kangaroo posts on above blog to confirm the bad stuff and spread even more worse rumours, despite not actually being near AC due to being banned.
8 - Insane Kangaroo posts this on FAF hoping for hugbox or even more rumours he can add because he has an axe to grind. God forbid, we don't want people being safe from psychotic weirdos with guns down their fursuit leg.
9 - Insane Kangaroo spouts inane bollocks because he is insistent that he isn't trying to smear AC and it's participants at all, despite him spreading these rumours as fact.
10 - Insane Kangaroo sucks cock.
11 - In a few minutes, Insane Kangaroo posts about how this isn't true, or at least I think he does because his standard post is pretty much unreadable anyway, so I'm really just guessing here.

Better?



Summercat said:


> IK, can you follow a request to never speak on  behalf of the furry fandom again?
> 
> You're not exactly who I would  choose to represent me.


 
You know it's bad when you'd actually prefer known catmonglers like CrusaderCat representing people to IK.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope you realize there aren't any guilty charges on my record, the police(and DA) were at fault. If I wanted, I could go ahead with a civil lawsuit and go have people charged with a PA statute of official oppression. I've been open carrying for about 3 years without issue, it's not my fault some officers aren't as aware of laws nor do I hold it to them for not doing so.

Don't care about the rest. You'll believe what you want to believe, since me trying to explain would be like talking to wall. You're already built, set, and dried, there is no changing your opinion.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Lets put it this way. If someone looking like this:





walked up to you and said "I haz A Gun it IZ my RiTes LAwL" would you go "Yeah, that's cool, please come to our furry convention.", or would you run the fuck away, weaving from side to side so as not to present an easy target?


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

Me said:
			
		

> Hello -
> 
> Yeah, you're going to get a lot of replies. Furries in general tend to react... adversely to media (Even private blog posts) being present.
> 
> ...



Did I do wrong?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 3, 2010)

Having a gun at an airport? lucky your not on the plane to the UK


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Did I do wrong?


 
Yes. That was very wrong. You should be making more rumours in a misguided strike for furry arms-carrying rights.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes. That was very wrong. You should be making more rumours in a misguided strike for furry arms-carrying rights.


 
Well, gee golly willicers, it's almost like I try to squelch rumors and try to stay away from arms-carrying rights until I decide for myself if it's a goo-

...wait a tick...

I see what you did thar!


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow this is just... Crazy... I actually took the time to read more than just 3 posts on this entire topic cause it's that interesting. :O

EDIT!!!  Now that I read on, this is what I'm thinking.  "Whaaaaaat???"


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Having a gun at an airport? lucky your not on the   plane to the UK


 
He did. He got his luggage from the carousel, opened his gun case,  assembled the gun and holstered it right there in Arrivals. And then he  kicked up a fuss when the FBI agent stopped him because it's his right  to be able to shoot people if he feels even slightly threatened.

All joking apart, I understand completely why he was banned from  attending AC. When you organise a massive event like that, you want to  retain the right to remove people if they cause trouble or start  behaving badly or even when they break the con rules. You don't want to  worry about the staff removing these people being in danger of being  shot. I daresay that IK wouldn't have been banned if he didn't go on  about how it's his right and demonstrating how paranoid he is about  everywhere to the point that he needs to be armed. His LJ going on about  how strong his views on open carrying are can't have helped either.

In the end the situation he is in is entirely his fault. If he'd kept his mouth shut, not gone on about his views and not caused a fuss for doing things any sensible person would have thought twice about, he wouldn't have been banned so wouldn't have got to the point of banning.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> He did. He got his luggage from the carousel, opened his gun case,  assembled the gun and holstered it right there in Arrivals. And then he  kicked up a fuss when the FBI agent stopped him because it's his right  to be able to shoot people if he feels even slightly threatened.
> 
> All joking apart, I understand completely why he was banned from  attending AC. When you organise a massive event like that, you want to  retain the right to remove people if they cause trouble or start  behaving badly or even when they break the con rules. You don't want to  worry about the staff removing these people being in danger of being  shot. I daresay that IK wouldn't have been banned if he didn't go on  about how it's his right and demonstrating how paranoid he is about  everywhere to the point that he needs to be armed. His LJ going on about  how strong his views on open carrying are can't have helped either.


 
While applicable to a discussion and roast of IK, the topic is the article author's experiences.

Maybe we should consider a way to respond to situations like this? Anyone have anything constructive to suggest, along that line?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> He did. He got his luggage from the carousel, opened his gun case,  assembled the gun and holstered it right there in Arrivals. And then he  kicked up a fuss when the FBI agent stopped him because it's his right  to be able to shoot people if he feels even slightly threatened.
> 
> All joking apart, I understand completely why he was banned from  attending AC. When you organise a massive event like that, you want to  retain the right to remove people if they cause trouble or start  behaving badly or even when they break the con rules. You don't want to  worry about the staff removing these people being in danger of being  shot. I daresay that IK wouldn't have been banned if he didn't go on  about how it's his right and demonstrating how paranoid he is about  everywhere to the point that he needs to be armed. His LJ going on about  how strong his views on open carrying are can't have helped either.
> 
> In the end the situation he is in is entirely his fault. If he'd kept his mouth shut, not gone on about his views and not caused a fuss for doing things any sensible person would have thought twice about, he wouldn't have been banned so wouldn't have got to the point of banning.



Yeah your more likely to be shot if you carry a gun. But the airport, I durped

Hold on while I assemble my flame thrower in anthrocon since its for self defense.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Summercat said:


> While applicable to a discussion and roast of IK, the topic is the article author's experiences.
> 
> Maybe we should consider a way to respond to situations like this? Anyone have anything constructive to suggest, along that line?


 
I'd like to disagree that this stuff is still relevant. As I've said already, the author of the blog is having his views of the con further distorted by unsubstantiated rumours that wouldn't have been known to the author without IK throwing them into the arena, and that can be linked right back to his issues with AC and his banning. Posting about IK and how he got to that point is relevant as background information for people making their minds up. It's easy to say "IK hates AC" but reasoning behind it is also required.

In regards to your posting in the blog, people don't care about the views you expressed. There's no wild and horrifying rumours and hearsay. It's fairly balanced and informative, which means it'll be passed over or forgotten. The good stuff dies while the shit sticks, and unfortunately a thousand postings on how incorrect perceptions and rumours are can't quite make up for a single post of negative impressions.

Hey look, I made a sensible post.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> walked up to you and said "I haz A Gun it IZ my RiTes LAwL" would you go "Yeah, that's cool, please come to our furry convention.", or would you run the fuck away, weaving from side to side so as not to present an easy target?


 
Odd, if I person started on about their gun rights and were an open carriers, I'd belittle them by asking how much tactical training they've undergone just as I've done in the past.

Personally, I don't ever go around talking about firearms or civil rights in public. Rarely happens, however people have stopped to ask me the general questions, even when I don't wear fatigues, and they're completely fine with open carry. They're more curious about legality or "Is that a glock?" I do open carry to the vet's office, of which his first action was to say, "I've a glock too!"

There are no people running/screaming death, there are no "OMG WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE" individuals, people go on about their usual business. I wouldn't be moving to the specific area if it were otherwise.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Hey look, I made a sensible post.


 
Yes you did now let me go ponder this for 5 minutes and see what I can figure out.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 3, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> I do open carry to the vet's office



Why in all places do you take a gun to a vets office.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Why in all places do you take a gun to a vets office.


 
Dangerous dogs. Also, a vet can murder you in a dozen different ways with stuff in his office.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Why in all places do you take a gun to a vets office.


 Animal Terrorist thats why, you never expect them


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Why in all places do you take a gun to a vets office.



I do tend to travel around to more than one destination. Why would someone waste time and money to just visit the vet without going anywhere else?



Smelge said:


> Dangerous dogs. Also, a vet can murder you in a dozen different ways with stuff in his office.



Right, you never know when a vet is going to just gas everyone in the building or go on a cut throat scalpel rampage. All the stress of the barking dogs must really get to them! 

I know everyone is waiting for a dog to start talking, but fears it's going to scream, "Allah Ackbar!" and blow up.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

IK, stop derailing this thread. We're talking about the blog and the author in the OP.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Dangerous dogs. Also, a vet can murder you in a dozen different ways with stuff in his office.


 
Not only that he should walk into a school with a gun and see how long he lasts till the FBI come, since in school the little kids can kill you with a pen!.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 3, 2010)

Meanwhile, at another blog...


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2010)

>A mundane
>*Mundane*

gtfo


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> God dammit furries


 
This. What the fuck?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

The samurai rabbit guy at ConFuzzled was sad that he had to peace-bind his katana. Because having a real one out around people with no peripheral vision is such a great idea.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jul 3, 2010)

I lol'd completly while reading that. It's always, ALWAYS the extreme ones that somehow magicaly stick out. It's amazing. 

As for that cat litter, You should know better... Anthrocon is very strick on there rules, If i was Mr Kage I would start swining the banhammer for such behavior.


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> This. What the fuck?


 
So many people seem to be assuming that this actually happened.

Not that I'd put it past some furries, but I'd need a firsthand source.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> So many people seem to be assuming that this actually happened.
> 
> Not that I'd put it past some furries, but I'd need a firsthand source.


 
This is my point entirely. There's hearsay going about and it always happened to a friend of a friend. IK seems intent on flinging as many of these stories as possible around.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 3, 2010)

poor guy.
maybe one day he'll actually see a furry.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The samurai rabbit guy at ConFuzzled was sad that he had to peace-bind his katana. Because having a real one out around people with no peripheral vision is such a great idea.



You just had me thinking about real life Happy Tree Friends.

Cute fuzzy critters... where everything just goes horribly wrong.

*samurai rabbit guy giggles laughs and plays*
*katana flies off and lands in someones head*
(insert cute furry screams here)
*samurai rabbit pulls out katana, slicing everyone in the direction of the blade being pulled*
(this is where the character Flippy comes in to play, seeing the blood, he is reminded of "the war" and goes on his usual psychotic rampage)


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Meanwhile, at another blog...


 
And this person's reaction to fursuiters is the reason why I fursuit (Well, used to, and encourage others to do so).


----------



## Ben (Jul 3, 2010)

I think there was a fair balance of creepy and cool people at AC. At the very least, I certainly enjoyed myself. It's too bad the guy who wrote this had run ins with such unfortunate people (although regardless of his backpedaling, I think he was being a tad too critical of people's physical appearance). Ah well, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 3, 2010)

Excuse me, but I find your insult against the autistic community to be highly offensive...


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 3, 2010)

Airports in 2010 =/= the Wild West in 1870

I can understand the difference. Why can't the fucking wannabe Jesse Jameses that are the 'Open Carriers'?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> I think there was a fair balance of creepy and cool people at AC. At the very least, I certainly enjoyed myself. It's too bad the guy who wrote this had run ins with such unfortunate people (although regardless of his backpedaling, I think he was being a tad too critical of people's physical appearance). Ah well, it doesn't really matter.


 
Well it's easy to zero in on the worst for people. (this is a general response at this point not specifically targeted towards Ben) You know for every unsavory type I meet when I go to AC I met a ton of pleasant people to cancel that out. On to the topic....if furfags were using a litter box in the hotel and the maids found it well guess what? Every one of those people who do the cleaning have a direct line and access to speaking with the con chairman or there is a way they can pass along what happened so he can deal with it. That said I'd have to see a more direct source, something more trustworthy than some yahoo that went in and decided to zero in on the worst he can find. I very clearly remember last year some yahoo getting his knickers in a knot claiming that there was a diaper panel, when it turned out they were lying bare-faced to try to make the convention look bad.

There was no diaper panel. THERE WILL NEVER BE A DIAPER PANEL. At least not so long as Uncle Kage is in charge. So you always take these worst case stories with a grain of salt. Sometimes they are true, sometimes they are not, and sometimes they are embellished to be worse than what actually took place.

Rest assured if a sick fuck actually did set up and use a litter box in the hotel he won't be going back. Those maids will be passing the information along, and the people involved will face the consequences of their sick fuck-ness.

EDIT: Also, lol at this being an Insane Kangaroo thread. Are you still butt-hurt because you got kicked from the con? Or did you find a man to man way to talk to the head and earn your attendance back?


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Excuse me, but I find your insult against the autistic community to be highly offensive...


 
Yeah but I haven't found a high incident of people tolerating other people around here.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 3, 2010)

desiring_change said:


> Airports in 2010 =/= the Wild West in  1870
> 
> I can understand the difference. Why can't the fucking  wannabe Jesse Jameses that are the 'Open Carriers'?


 
It's because they feel the need to "Protect" the specially licensed sawed off shot-guns they felt necessary to drag from Alaska to Pittsburgh. True story in IK's case. (Sawed off shot-gun is the closet I can get as to a description.)

That said why can't people who get kicked from a con act like adults and not bratty 5 year old children? That's what I want to know. For the life of me every person I hear QQ about Anthrocon when they got banned got banned for pretty decent reasons. IK is no different than a brat 5 year old making life worse for others just because they couldn't get his lollipop. That's all I can really say at this point.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why would you spend that much money to poop in a box?!


"Because I'm a kitty rwor!"

... eh, disgusting.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 4, 2010)

Bambi said:


> "Because I'm a kitty rwor!"
> 
> ... eh, disgusting.


 
Even more so if you imagine its user as a fat balding man wearing only fake cat ears and a cheap tail duct-taped to his butt.

But seriously, is this story even true to begin with?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 4, 2010)

I must admit I have thought of bringing a lot of things to a con. A beach ball, a giant ball of yarn, a huge dog bone to tease all the pups with... Never have I thought to bring a litter box. Maybe that should be in a photo op area, a giant litter box for furries to take pictures in. lol


----------



## Convel (Jul 4, 2010)

i found this funny, but i cant comment really as i haven't been to a convention yet


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> But seriously, is this story even true to begin with?


 
If it were true we'd have heard about it a lot sooner than this.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 4, 2010)

I call bullshit!


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> That said why can't people who get kicked from a con act like adults and not bratty 5 year old children? That's what I want to know. For the life of me every person I hear QQ about Anthrocon when they got banned got banned for pretty decent reasons. IK is no different than a brat 5 year old making life worse for others just because they couldn't get his lollipop. That's all I can really say at this point.


 
Don't care, I'm moving to western PA, there's no need for me to attend Anthrocon. There are many PA furs who skip Anthrocon. I've been told by several individuals in western PA the place is fun, and often eastern PA furs are the one's bitching there isn't anything to do. Whatever.

I've given up on giving a fluffy explanation of furries, I'll simply tell anyone inquiring about "furry" both good and bad sides of the fandom and allow them to decide for themselves. The fandom makes me look like a liar when I tell people, "The fandom is x, y and z" after the person investigates "furry" coming back to me with questions, "What's this about fursuit sex?" or "I seen furry child porn..."

*sad*

So yeah, fuck you. I'm not going to give a fluffy explanation of furry anymore.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 4, 2010)

Ahhhh another year at AnthroCon. :3


----------



## Smelge (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> I've given up on giving a fluffy explanation of furries, I'll simply tell anyone inquiring about "furry" both good and bad sides of the fandom and allow them to decide for themselves.


 
The thing is, when you tell people both sides, usually you have to include the good part, rather than just focusing on all the negative and unsubstantiated rumours.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Things like this can ruin it for the rest of us.

Is there actually truth to this or was it just something someone made up?
It wouldn't surprise me tho.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 4, 2010)

Kitty litter. Wow.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

From what I have understood, IK got banned from AC for carrying a gun? If this is true then the organizers of AC have every right to ban him for it. If AC does not allow guns gto be carried in the convention then those rules should be respected. From what I have read and come to understand is, that the OP is butt hurt because he got banned from AC for carrying a firearm and is now hell bent on spreading rumors about AC. 

However to say the rumors are a complete lie would be a lie itself. Stereotypes develop from truths and peoples one track minds and assumptions. What people should not be doing is assuming that just because a room full of furries in a hotel seem to be untidy, smelly etc etc does not mean that is how all furries are.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> So yeah, fuck you. I'm not going to give a fluffy explanation of furry anymore.


 
People are stupid
Furries are people
ergo, furries are stupid.

Quite simple.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People are stupid
> Furries are people
> ergo, furries are stupid.
> 
> Quite simple.



Well put.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol,wow.

I do feel bad for the maids though.


----------



## Tally (Jul 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Things like this can ruin it for the rest of us.
> 
> Is there actually truth to this or was it just something someone made up?
> It wouldn't surprise me tho.


 
Now that you say that, it is very possible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Now that you say that, it is very possible.


 
People tend to believe the first thing written in front of them.


----------



## Tally (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People tend to believe the first thing written in front of them.


 
People tend to believe what the want to believe.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> People tend to believe what the want to believe.



Even better than what I said.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People are stupid
> Furries are people
> ergo, furries are stupid.
> 
> Quite simple.


 
Pretty sure you're supposed to end something like this with 'quod erat demonstratum,' or just Q.E.D. if you don't feel like typing it out.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> From what I have understood, IK got banned from AC for carrying a gun? If this is true then the organizers of AC have every right to ban him for it. If AC does not allow guns gto be carried in the convention then those rules should be respected.


 
No gun/firearm/weapon was ever carried in or about the convention, I don't know how else to dumb down an explanation for people unless I draw some picture cards explaining in some sort of caveman fashion.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Pretty sure you're supposed to end something like this with 'quod erat demonstratum,' or just Q.E.D. if you don't feel like typing it out.


 
I didn't feel like typing it at all.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Don't care, I'm moving to western PA, there's no need for me to attend Anthrocon. There are many PA furs who skip Anthrocon. I've been told by several individuals in western PA the place is fun, and often eastern PA furs are the one's bitching there isn't anything to do. Whatever.
> 
> I've given up on giving a fluffy explanation of furries, I'll simply tell anyone inquiring about "furry" both good and bad sides of the fandom and allow them to decide for themselves. The fandom makes me look like a liar when I tell people, "The fandom is x, y and z" after the person investigates "furry" coming back to me with questions, "What's this about fursuit sex?" or "I seen furry child porn..."
> 
> ...


 
Don't lie to you me or to yourself here. You do care. Otherwise you wouldn't be acting like a child here.

"Boo ho I got banned. I'm so butt-hurt. I'm going to help spread rumors about AC and act like a general sourpuss now". As if AC Is the only convention out there. As if you are not already a unsavory example of a furfag yourself. Seems to be the best thing for you to is to just stop giving a shit in general and stop trying to ruin shit for everyone by being a childish prick.

You don't have to give a fluffy experience of furry. Do you think I do? But there is a difference between being honest and lying. Really here you have been caught red handed lying before to your fellow furs so why doe sit matter if you come across a liar for not bothering to bring up things that isn't exactly the entire basis of the fandom to begin with?



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Things like this can ruin it for the rest  of us.
> 
> Is there actually truth to this or was it just something  someone made up?
> It wouldn't surprise me tho.


 At this point all it is is a rumor. I wouldn't put past a blogger to "Embellish" his experience in order to attempt to get more views on his or her blog.

I know of several things that happened at convention partially because I spent so much time volunteering. When insane shit happens word gets around rather quickly. I don't remember hearing anything about this and I was around people constantly as a volunteer.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm going to help spread rumors about AC and act like a general sourpuss now". As if AC Is the only convention out there. As if you are not already a unsavory example of a furfag yourself. Seems to be the best thing for you to is to just stop giving a shit in general and stop trying to ruin shit for everyone by being a childish prick.
> 
> You don't have to give a fluffy experience of furry. Do you think I do? But there is a difference between being honest and lying. Really here you have been caught red handed lying before to your fellow furs so why doe sit matter if you come across a liar for not bothering to bring up things that isn't exactly the entire basis of the fandom to begin with?



There have been no red hands here, sorry to burst your bubble.

I don't need to invent or spread rumors, the fandom does a fine job of that itself.

Childish prick? Nope.

If I want to meet with friends who are going to AC, I can go to their place of abode/hotel room. AC can't ban a person from the hotel, just the convention space.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh yeah there has. I still have not forgotten how you lied to your supporters about why you had that gun at the airport. You admitted yourself the real reason was because of a cache of special weapons you had brought along although you still won't say why you brought them. Yet you went on and on to them about personal saftey and bringing up stats about how "Dangerous the city is" and about how you don't trust dogs.

EDIT: You may have told your supporters you were just open carrying out personal protection. You left out the real reason with that second arrest. You were protecting more guns that you had no real reason to bring to begin with. If the area was as dangerous as you claimed the set of guns would be staying at home and you wouldn't be moving there.

With the ability of the fandom to spawn it's own rumors it doesn't need any help. You should know better than to help further something that at the time is just a rumor. 

Oh and up you are so wrong thinking Anthrocon can't do that. Go ahead and think otherwise if it makes you happy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh yeah there has. I still have not forgotten how you lied to your supporters about why you had that gun at the airport. You admitted yourself the real reason was because of a cache of special weapons you had brought along although you still won't say why you brought them. Yet you went on and on to them about personal saftey and bringing up stats about how "Dangerous the city is" and about how you don't trust dogs.
> 
> EDIT: You may have told your supporters you were just open carrying out personal protection. You left out the real reason with that second arrest. You were protecting more guns that you had no real reason to bring to begin with.
> 
> ...



Umm....Banning someone from a hotel is primarily down to who ever is in charge of the hotel, not AC bosses. Yes AC bosses can give hotels their concerns about someone but it is still the decision of the hotel boss who stays and who doesn't. and I doubt a hotel will turn away paying customers unless that customer is breaking hotel rules.

I doubt that the hotel would ban IK just because he got banned  (or what ever) at AC.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you stupid, blind or both? Lying isn't in my repituar, nor have I lied.

I had my firearm with me for self defense, I did want to gather a few furs for some range time which is the reason I had other firearms with me. I'm fairly sure I made this very clear in one of my postings, just as there was a range meet up when I brought firearms with me the year before. 

Also, property rights are a whole different matter. The Westin and the DLCC are two different properties. The Westin *can* eject people from their property if they wished, but the sole power lies with the hotel staff.

Now if you haven't anything better to do than lie, I'd appreciate it if you talked about the author in the OP or educated yourself on the facts of the matter.

Quite honestly, I don't think you've read or know a damn thing. You're just being combative just because you can.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm....Banning someone from a hotel is primarily down to who ever is in charge of the hotel, not AC bosses. Yes AC bosses can give hotels their concerns about someone but it is still the decision of the hotel boss who stays and who doesn't. and I doubt a hotel will turn away paying customers unless that customer is breaking hotel rules.
> 
> I doubt that the hotel would ban IK just because he got banned  (or what ever) at AC.


 
If the heads of the convention request that a person be banned from the hotels during the duration of the convention there is a high chance the hotels will do it.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

No, the hotel won't. Sorry to burst your crazy bubble.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

No you had it because you wanted to protect your special cache of weapons. I still remember you QQing in that thread about "Do you know what would happen if these guns getting stolen" and being a general paranoid gun nut. If deflecting and calling me the liar and ignorant one is how you want to roll roll away.

If the "Westin" is asked to eject someone they'll do it should the one asking be the heads of AC. I'd imagine the others would follow suit the same because they all really really want to be paired up with the convention because of the money involved. If the person being requested to be ejected is a PR threat it's a even bigger incentive. They don't really want bad PR for the convention. Money wise it's not a good.

EDIT: It's not crazy Insane Kangaroo. Think about it. If some nutjob comes into the con and does something he really shouldn't do(lets say he tried to wear a diaper and just a diaper and refused to take it off and put on actual clothes, and was being a creeper) and ends up banned, do you really want that pissed off person running around the hotels? He's a PR threat, and a bad PR bomb waiting to explode if you get my drift. The convention does not want that and to be honest neither does the hotels.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If the heads of the convention request that a person be banned from the hotels during the duration of the convention there is a high chance the hotels will do it.



Sorry but I can't see a hotel doing that just because some convention has requested it.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

You really are a daft idiot, you know this. It's morons like you who have this "tunnel vision" of reasoning for everything in life where there must be only one reason. Yes I stressed the sincerity of protecting my weapons just as I protect myself, as stated in the past thread. Though you'd know this if you read my posts in the entirety.

Quite simply, you're grasping at straws.

Nice tactic, old though.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 4, 2010)

*sits back and eats pop corn as the monkeys throw poo at each other*


----------



## Ratte (Jul 4, 2010)

Quit RPing.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 4, 2010)

D'aww someone got even more butt hurt.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sorry but I can't see a hotel doing that just because some convention has requested it.


 I'm sorry if you can't see it but it's how it is. Ideally a convention should never have to ask the hotels to eject people. With over 4000 people showing up now it's inevitable that people will show up and do stupid shit and need to be removed not only from the con but the hotels as well.


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh god.

I'm so glad my roommates are sane.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

brb taking a kitty litter box to ac next year and setting it up in Icen's room.


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> brb taking a kitty litter box to ac next year and setting it up in Icen's room.


NO

THINK OF THE WOATS


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm sorry if you can't see it but it's how it is. Ideally a convention should never have to ask the hotels to eject people. With over 4000 people showing up now it's inevitable that people will show up and do stupid shit and need to be removed not only from the con but the hotels as well.



I guess it depends on what the person has done. And whether or not it is affecting the hotel aswell.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> brb taking a kitty litter box to ac next year and setting it up in Icen's room.



please be joking


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> You really are a daft idiot, you know this. It's morons like you who have this "tunnel vision" of reasoning for everything in life where there must be only one reason. Yes I stressed the sincerity of protecting my weapons just as I protect myself, as stated in the past thread. Though you'd know this if you read my posts in the entirety.
> 
> Quite simply, you're grasping at straws.
> 
> Nice tactic, old though.



Awww aren't you adorable. I read your posts IK. I'm so very sorry I didn't skip over the parts you would have liked me to.
I"m not grasping at straws. I can't help but point out the obviousness of stuff. You only posted in that thing and you only choose to try to further rumors because as much as you claim to not care about AC you have a vendetta against it just as many others do who get banned and just can't learn from it and move on.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

denial and redirection on your part, yet more nice tactics. Want to try again?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Icen said:


> NO
> 
> THINK OF THE WOATS


 It's _for _the woats.


insane_kangaroo said:


> please be joking


 No dude, I'm completely serious.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> please be joking


 
Of course he is. I know where he is sleeping next AC...so he wouldn't dare be serious.

EDIT: Dodging and deflecting. I guess you're an old hand at this huh?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Of course he is. I know where he is sleeping next AC...so he wouldn't dare be serious.


 But you guys will still physically assault me ;~;


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But you guys will still physically assault me ;~;


 We'll do it a little less...if that counts.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But you guys will still physically assault me ;~;


Only if you try to steal their arsenal. X3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha, sure if you want to steal a nerf gun and have to deal with angry librarian wrath coming down on you.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I didn't feel like typing it at all.


 
Laaaaame. ):


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 4, 2010)

Eh, there are weird bastards in every facet of society. I believe they have every right to do it, and as long as they *keep it to themselves* I have no problem. Doing that in a hotel room though... have a little respect!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha, oh you...

Although I'm sure you're just sad because you couldn't go, that was some pretty funny shit.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Ricky,

Yeah, I'm sad I didn't hit up offers for tons of buttsex.

On a serious note,

I was a bit sad I didn't get to fly down to PIT and meet up with the people I wanted to meet(outside the con and in their rooms). I'm still in the process of moving to PA, I just need to make sure everything will run smooth before I start driving.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Why in all places do you take a gun to a vets office.


 

dude, I know people who take guns into the maternity ward.

Just in case, you know, the babies ever picked up a scalpel and begun swinging it at you, or the nurses picked a gun out strapped to their thighs. There's the right to self-defense, but sometimes, it just begins to sound funny when you carry 'em literally everywhere.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Ricky,
> 
> Yeah, I'm sad I didn't hit up offers for tons of buttsex.


 
*shudders*

eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> dude, I know people who take guns into the maternity ward.
> 
> Just in case, you know, the babies ever picked up a scalpel and begun swinging it at you, or the nurses picked a gun out strapped to their thighs. There's the right to self-defense, but sometimes, it just begins to sound funny when you carry 'em literally everywhere.


 
>.> I know RNs here where I live which have guns at home, one keeps a .500 S&W by the door at all times. If a nurse was strapped in the hospital, it wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> *shudders*
> 
> eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww


 
Even though I was being sarcastic, I wasn't lying.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> >.> I know RNs here where I live which have guns at home, one keeps a .500 S&W by the door at all times. If a nurse was strapped in the hospital, it wouldn't surprise me one bit.


 
I have a feeling you're in for a bit of culture shock once you move...


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah, I've lived in the area for about 2 months in the past 2 years, mostly wondering around the city and going to places. People particularly don't care or are curious "is that a glock?"(*sigh*)


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sorry but I can't see a hotel doing that just because some convention has requested it.


 
 I've heard from the Con Staff that the hotels do give Kage the ability to eject a patron from the hotel if they have caused a disturbance to any of the other hotel patrons and/or Hotel staff.

The Hotels will back Kage on that too, and I've only heard of him doing the "Eject a faggot" once during my first year.


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've heard from the Con Staff that the hotels do give Kage the ability to eject a patron from the hotel if they have caused a disturbance to any of the other hotel patrons and/or Hotel staff.
> 
> The Hotels will back Kage on that too, and I've only heard of him doing the "Eject a faggot" once during my first year.


 
It's true. That would be in an extreme case, though. Most of the time he would just talk to the hotel management since they're pretty tight (they'd have to be).


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's true. That would be in an extreme case, though. Most of the time he would just talk to the hotel management since they're pretty tight (they'd have to be).


 
Yep.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've heard from the Con Staff that the hotels do give Kage the ability to eject a patron from the hotel if they have caused a disturbance to any of the other hotel patrons and/or Hotel staff.
> 
> The Hotels will back Kage on that too, and I've only heard of him doing the "Eject a faggot" once during my first year.


 
Wouldn't go well with corporate ejecting a patron who was visiting a room guest because the con chair has a problem with civil rights. Besides the fact, there's no corporate policy against firearms, despite kage and a few members of hotel staff insisting they're not allowed. Though being crazy furries, I don't blame them for telling furs there's a fictitious policy. The NRA is hosting their yearly meet at the DLCC btw. 

I must ask out of curiosity, who was the person ejected? Was it Tumbles? Was he ejected down the stairs and out the door?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> >.> I know RNs here where I live which have guns at home, one keeps a .500 S&W by the door at all times. If a nurse was strapped in the hospital, it wouldn't surprise me one bit.


 
You must have lived in Stereotype City Texas or Gribbleville Colorado. 



Trpdwarf said:


> Haha, sure if you want to steal a nerf gun and have to deal with angry librarian wrath coming down on you.


 
**THUNK!**

"AAAIEEEE!!!! S/HE'S GOT THE ENTIRE WHEEL OF TIME SERIES!!!!!! RUUUUUN!!!!"


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Wouldn't go well with corporate ejecting a patron who was visiting a room guest because the con chair has a problem with civil rights. Besides the fact, there's no corporate policy against firearms, despite kage and a few members of hotel staff insisting they're not allowed. Though being crazy furries, I don't blame them for telling furs there's a fictitious policy. The NRA is hosting their yearly meet at the DLCC btw.
> 
> I must ask out of curiosity, who was the person ejected? Was it Tumbles? Was he ejected down the stairs and out the door?



I think you are forgetting the one thing that I have stated:
It has nothing to do with civil rights. Any business has the right to refuse service to anyone for any given reason, at any given time as long as it is not based on race or gender..
It wouldn't go well money wise if you have questionable PR bombs visiting the hotel, despite you being a whinny faggot later when you are denied or rejected. :V

Stop deflecting. This is not about you and your need to wield your penis like a Pedophile in the Children's section of the library.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato,

Worse, I currently live in Alaska.

*looks across and can see Russia from the mainland*

Alaska bigotry at it's best: Arsonists destroy gay pride float for the 4th of July parade in Anchorage, AK.
Thank Roo I'm getting out of this state and moving my tail to PA. I'll be living around the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think you are forgetting the one thing that I have stated:
> It has nothing to do with civil rights. Any business has the right to refuse service to anyone for any given reason, at any given time as long as it is not based on race or gender..
> It wouldn't go well money wise if you have questionable PR bombs visiting the hotel, despite you being a whinny faggot later. :V


 
Sorry, I should've given some backstory. Each time drama has from a corporate business(walmart, marriott, banks, etc) regarding firearms because the manager/staff doesn't like them "just because they've a gun," they'll get reprimanded by corporate. It's an action I've taken a couple of times, though only because the manager of the hotel/store had some "thing" against firearms. Proper punishments and conversations by senior staff were given out.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Sorry, I should've given some backstory. Each time drama has from a corporate business(walmart, marriott, banks, etc) regarding firearms because the manager/staff doesn't like them "just because they've a gun," they'll get reprimanded by corporate. It's an action I've taken a couple of times, though only because the manager of the hotel/store had some "thing" against firearms. Proper punishments and conversations by senior staff were given out.


 
What a valuable post!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Digitalpotato,
> 
> Worse, I currently live in Alaska.
> 
> ...


 

You still see people doing stuff like thinkinga "Flaming homosexual" means, "Gay person who should be lit on fire" out here. (Cept for Boulder, which is full of hippies and Mindies.) 

Don't also forget 'bout the Wal Farts out here with "Back to school sale" signs hanging over the gun department out here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've heard from the Con Staff that the hotels do give Kage the ability to eject a patron from the hotel if they have caused a disturbance to any of the other hotel patrons and/or Hotel staff.
> 
> The Hotels will back Kage on that too, and I've only heard of him doing the "Eject a faggot" once during my first year.



Now this I can understand, ejecting someone for being a total asshat.



insane_kangaroo said:


> Wouldn't go well with corporate ejecting a patron who was visiting a room guest because the con chair has a problem with civil rights. Besides the fact, there's no corporate policy against firearms, despite kage and a few members of hotel staff insisting they're not allowed. Though being crazy furries, I don't blame them for telling furs there's a fictitious policy. The NRA is hosting their yearly meet at the DLCC btw.
> 
> I must ask out of curiosity, who was the person ejected? Was it Tumbles? Was he ejected down the stairs and out the door?



If someone is being a complete douchebag and causing a disturbance to other people in lets say a restaurant or hotel or any other public establishment, the establishment is well within it's right to kick them out of their premises, as already stated so long as it is not on racial or gender grounds.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Sorry, I should've given some backstory. Each time drama has from a corporate business(walmart, marriott, banks, etc) regarding firearms because the manager/staff doesn't like them "just because they've a gun," they'll get reprimanded by corporate. It's an action I've taken a couple of times, though only because the manager of the hotel/store had some "thing" against firearms. Proper punishments and conversations by senior staff were given out.


 
My god good sir. What a wonderful Deflection. I'd give an A but my friend need rolled on it. 

In all seriousness you do realize that the general discussion of the hotels possibly kicking people out at request of the con heads, has nothing to do with fire-arms?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> My god good sir. What a wonderful Deflection. I'd give an A but my friend need rolled on it.
> 
> In all seriousness you do realize that the general discussion of the hotels possibly kicking people out at request of the con heads, has nothing to do with fire-arms?



oops... my apologizes I thought... nevermind... PEBKAC



RandyDarkshade said:


> Now this I can understand, ejecting someone for being a total asshat.
> 
> If someone is being a complete douchebag and causing a disturbance to other people in lets say a restaurant or hotel or any other public establishment, the establishment is well within it's right to kick them out of their premises, as already stated so long as it is not on racial or gender grounds.


 
Indeed. Business have property rights just like anyone else, they're an entity.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What a valuable post!


 
It is sort of... I've only had to do it twice in 3 years of open carrying, any other place will defend me against complaints stating, "We're not going to kick out a patron." They'll gladly kick out all my other friends though who open carry, not sure what makes me special. Though some of my friends are real asshats when it comes to people. I don't understand why they can't crack a fucking smile or be social, it's bad like typical furries. Or they start of with "It's my second amendment right... GFY"... yeah that gets a person like (negative value) this far.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> It is sort of... I've only had to do it twice in 3 years of open carrying, any other place will defend me against complaints stating, "We're not going to kick out a patron." They'll gladly kick out all my other friends though who open carry, not sure what makes me special. Though some of my friends are real asshats when it comes to people. I don't understand why they can't crack a fucking smile or be social, it's bad like typical furries. Or they start of with "It's my second amendment right... GFY"... yeah that gets a person like (negative value) this far.



I am so sorry if my last post warrants any efforts of "caring". It's okay, it happens. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> It is sort of... I've only had to do it twice in 3 years of open carrying, any other place will defend me against complaints stating, "We're not going to kick out a patron." They'll gladly kick out all my other friends though who open carry, not sure what makes me special. Though some of my friends are real asshats when it comes to people. I don't understand why they can't crack a fucking smile or be social, it's bad like typical furries. Or they start of with "It's my second amendment right... GFY"... yeah that gets a person like (negative value) this far.


 
You do realize that "What a valuable post" is sarcasm and not to be taken literally...right?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 4, 2010)

td, didn't know, sorry. I'm too busy with programming and real life activities to care about internet chat lingo.


----------



## Eafeg (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh gosh... the kitty litter... I like how all 6 of them got together and thought it was a good idea. 6 PEOPLE AT LEAST. Oh... gosh. Imma go throw up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Eafeg said:


> Oh gosh... the kitty litter... I like how all 6 of them got together and thought it was a good idea. 6 PEOPLE AT LEAST. Oh... gosh. Imma go throw up.



Am I the only one who finds a kitty litter tray in a hotel room full of con goers to be amusing?


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Am I the only one who finds a kitty litter tray in a hotel room full of con goers to be amusing?


 
No. I'd hate to be the hotel people though.


----------



## Eafeg (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Am I the only one who finds a kitty litter tray in a hotel room full of con goers to be amusing?


 
It would amuse me less than watching my cat use it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> td, didn't know, sorry. I'm too busy with programming and real life activities to care about internet chat lingo.


 
You can have a life and be familiar with internet chat lingo...I'm just saying.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Am I the only one who finds a kitty litter tray in a hotel room full of con goers to be amusing?


 
No. You're not. I've the sudden urge to have one at FC, for shits and giggles.

Maybe combined with an 'out of order' sign.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 5, 2010)

Summercat,

You could also buy gag poop and glue kitty litter to it in order to make it appear realistic. :3


----------



## Delta (Jul 5, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Hi my name's Insane_Kangaroo. I go out of my way to spread rumors and talk shit about about AC. But I don't care about it at all, really!



Put your gun away and stop being a child.

/thread


----------



## Smelge (Jul 5, 2010)

Winds said:


> Put your gun away and stop being a child.
> 
> /thread


 
But it's his civil right, so he HAS to show he has a gun. What use is a civil right if you can't display it in the wrong places so you get arrested, then make a huge fuss because it's legal to do so. No-one would understand that that is the point.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> But it's his civil right, so he HAS to show he has a gun. What use is a civil right if you can't display it in the wrong places so you get arrested, then make a huge fuss because it's legal to do so. No-one would understand that that is the point.



There is a law here that says it is a criminal offense to carry anything considered an offensive weapon in public.

I wonder what they define as an offensive weapon....anything can be used as a weapon.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There is a law here that says it is a criminal offense to carry anything considered an offensive weapon in public.
> 
> I wonder what they define as an offensive weapon....anything can be used as a weapon.


 
It's up to the officer that stops you as to what constitutes a weapon.

For example, someone walking down a street with a machete is probably up to no good. A person riding a bike with a hand-scythe and gardening implements is probably just out digging trails. Same weapon but for different purposes.

It's illegal to have a knife in public, yet the police don't camp outside cookware shops for people to leave with their new Victorinox paring knife and 2-6 years with good behavior.

However, you have to ask yourself where it all went wrong when you have to arm yourself to protect your guns.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's up to the officer that stops you as to what constitutes a weapon.
> 
> For example, someone walking down a street with a machete is probably up to no good. A person riding a bike with a hand-scythe and gardening implements is probably just out digging trails. Same weapon but for different purposes.
> 
> ...



there is no need to carry any form of weapon in my town.


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 5, 2010)

Why stop at 'open carrying' in the airport building? Why not bring it onto THE AIRPLANE ITSELF?

When they ask you at the gate for your authorisation, you can hold up a copy of the 2nd Amendment and shout *"This is my authorisation, asshole!"* in your best John Wayne voice.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 5, 2010)

Slightly off-topic but.. I still wonder why people make such a big deal about "open carry" specifically.. if the law permits someone to carry a gun on them in public.. I'd rather the law required and demanded they have it visible at all times. I'm less afraid of them, than I am of the sneaky fucks that hide guns on their person, so you don't even know if they have one or not.. far more concerning in a country where seemingly anyone can buy one to start with.

Although that wasn't even the original topic of this thread, I deleted it before because it was going to devolve into this same, stupid, petty discussion on all sorts of irrelevencies and always devoid of objective points and to a degree, intelligence.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 5, 2010)

It could have also been a cake for novelty purposes.

But if things like that were found in someone's room, it would have made rumor-mill in the con.

:V



Carenath said:


> Slightly off-topic but.. I still wonder why people make such a big deal about "open carry" specifically.. if the law permits someone to carry a gun on them in public.. I'd rather the law required and demanded they have it visible at all times. I'm less afraid of them, than I am of the sneaky fucks that hide guns on their person, so you don't even know if they have one or not.. far more concerning in a country where seemingly anyone can buy one to start with.
> 
> Although that wasn't even the original topic of this thread, I deleted it before because it was going to devolve into this same, stupid, petty discussion on all sorts of irrelevencies and always devoid of objective points and to a degree, intelligence.


 
Example:

Gun person: A store told me to relinquish my weapon before I enter. My rights have been violated.

People: Private establishment /end discussion

Gun person: BAWWWWW!

But back on topic:

Kitty litter cake.


----------



## Eske (Jul 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It could have also been a cake for novelty purposes.
> 
> But if things like that were found in someone's room, it would have made rumor-mill in the con.
> 
> :V



Heeey, my vet-tech class made cakes like that for the local vets offices.  
It was fun.  We included kitty-litter scoops (new and unused, of course) to serve the cake with.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 5, 2010)

Found this via one of the blogs
http://podcast.clearchannel.com.edgesuite.net/PITTSBURGH-PA/WKST-FM/Furry%20Convention%20Freestyle%20Rap.mp3?CPROG=PCAST&MARKET=PITTSBURGH-PA&NG_FORMAT=&SITE_ID=1853&STATION_ID=WKST-FM&PCAST_AUTHOR=Mikey_and_Big_Bob_&PCAST_CAT=Morning_Freak_Show&PCAST_TITLE=The_96.1_Kiss_Morning_Freak_Show_

I lol'd


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 5, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder what the fuck is going on with people, but then I just have another drink and everything seems fine again.


----------



## Sarketch (Jul 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It could have also been a cake for novelty purposes.


 
I've seen that before... That is terrifying. :\

Back on topic. Babyfurs. I know a few who are respectable and well groomed, take showers, etc. Have yet to meet people that take things 'too far'. Sure, there's hugging someone who's wearing a diaper... Then there's hugging someone who's wearing a diaper that has been... used. IMHO, keep the used part in the bedroom... OH WAIT!!


----------



## Cloudius (Jul 6, 2010)

I lol'd hard at this thred, considering theres an other thread right next to it atm that is talking about how it seems the congoers have become less weird.

As for the gun issue, I haven't the care to read 5 or so pages of opinion so I'll just say this. If you have a CWP and are in a state which it is valid, then you are in perfect right to carry a firearm in broad daylight. If you are going to go waving it around like a fucking idiot though then you should be slapped for stupidity and your permit should revoked with no chance of reapproval.


----------



## Stahi (Jul 6, 2010)

It's open carry in Virginia so you're able to take your firearm into a restaurant, etc. unless there's a sign specifically stating that they aren't allowed.    It's idiots who take them into airports and the like and then BAAAAAAW when they get in trouble for it that ruin it for everyone.

As for the kitty litter..   well, at least they used that instead of just crapping anywhere in the room.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 7, 2010)

I live in the South so carrying a gun is pretty much a requirement.

And I knew that there were weird furries but seriously, kitty litter? Ugh... just... nnnnnnnnng.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 7, 2010)

Cloudius said:


> I lol'd hard at this thred, considering theres an other thread right next to it atm that is talking about how it seems the congoers have become less weird.
> 
> As for the gun issue, I haven't the care to read 5 or so pages of opinion so I'll just say this. If you have a CWP and are in a state which it is valid, then you are in perfect right to carry a firearm in broad daylight. If you are going to go waving it around like a fucking idiot though then you should be slapped for stupidity and your permit should revoked with no chance of reapproval.



You are yes, unless there's a county which believes they trump state preemption... they found out the hard way they don't trump the state.

Nobody should be waving a gun around, sounds dangerous. Guns should be kept in the holster, though in Alaska don't be surprised if everyone lays their concealed firearm on the table if you're at mcdonalds having a cup of their crappy coffee with friends while someone at the table says how they don't own a gun. What kind of weirdo doesn't own/carry a firearm?(sarcasm) 



Stahi said:


> It's open carry in Virginia so you're able to take your firearm into a restaurant, etc. unless there's a sign specifically stating that they aren't allowed.    It's idiots who take them into airports and the like and then BAAAAAAW when they get in trouble for it that ruin it for everyone.


 
I didn't "BAAAAW" about it at all. Did you see anything in the news? No. I kept it low because I didn't feel like being labeled like Mrs. Hain did with the "Open carry soccer mom" fiasco. I did post about it after I won because the county believed for the past 5 years they trumped the state on the issue. They've been fairly childish in response in the past, long story.



Sky Striker said:


> I live in the South so carrying a gun is pretty much a requirement.


 
Don't southerners pop out of the mother's womb with a Winchester?


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 7, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Don't southerners pop out of the mother's womb with a Winchester?


 
I mean aside from the Winchester. Down here that's pretty much understood.


----------



## Zontar (Jul 7, 2010)

I heard they ate it afterwards.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 7, 2010)

Whoa, this thread got huge.  Anyway, this is just some guy who had a bad experience with the fandom.  How many people in the world have seen "normal humans" do/say something really fucked up?  Many, _many _times.  This shit happens.  People in general are messed up, no matter what community they belong to.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 7, 2010)

A litter box...

Well, at least it wasnt depends :3


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 7, 2010)

That one incident does not a majority make.  Many of us are completely outraged that someone would do something like that.  That doesn't mean people should avoid going to cons altogether over one incident.  You have your own hotel room to worry about.  Overall I met some nice people at AC and had a good time.

As for guns, I do believe it is the right of the business to tell you where you can and can't carry a weapon.  The second amendment only applies to preventing the government from infringing on your right to bear arms; businesses can do it all they want.  For example, if I started a restaurant that has a sign out front that says "No firearms," then I have every right to throw you out for disobeying the sign.  It's my restaurant and not the government's.


----------



## TDK (Jul 7, 2010)

Litter box: Yuck, using a litter box ain't bringing you closer to your animal spirit kiddo, it's just bringing you closer to getting kicked out of the hotel.

Gun: IK: 2nd Amendment = YES, Assembling it at an Airport = NO.

Personally I had a good ass time at AC, but maybe it was just the people I hung out. You know the ones who always shower every day (especially after suiting) and were generally normal, socially active people


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2010)

I also had a great time at AC. I personally thought that the people there weren't nearly as fucked up as I expected. Everyone was cool, and a couple people were wearing Dethklok shirts and one had a Drawn Together shirt on. There is no possible way to be a nerd with that kind of gear.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 9, 2010)

WeArePossessed said:


> A litter box...
> 
> Well, at least it wasnt depends :3


 
Weird though, how something like that didn't hit the overactive rumourmill at the con itself. Almost as if someone could have made it up later on...

While on the subject, let's go back to the original blog post, and pick out all the rumours and negative stuff Insane Kangaroo decided should be known to provide a fair and balanced view.



> insane-kangaroo said...   Dear Sir,
> 
> As a furry much to my dismay, your observations are  correct. I've been to Anthrocon twice and can confirm everything you've  posted. Many furries I've ran to in person are socially unacceptable and  don't know how to bathe. There are furs who are online who don't go to  conventions, and those are probably the more socially acceptable people.  Unfortunately from what I've observed more socially unacceptable people  go to the larger conventions, for reasons I will explain
> 
> ...


*

Positive
**There are "fringe groups"(to the furry fandom) who are  actually normal  people wanting to help their community(where they live).

*Negative*
*Many furries I've ran to in person are socially unacceptable and  don't  know how to bathe.
*Unfortunately from what I've observed more socially unacceptable people   go to the larger conventions
*many furries will go to Anthrocon to get laid. Now  when I say "get  laid," I mean anal sex
*One person complained about the TSA not  properly closing a bottle of  "Bad Dragon Cum Lube"
*[Bad Dragon] are some of the most popular  in the furry fandom, aside  from ZetaCreations
*Another person complained about someone stealing his  dog dildo during a  room orgy perpetrated by multiple individuals.
*a couple of individuals  came by stating, "we're going back to our room  for tons of hot gay  buttsex!"

*Rumours*

* Furries are unclean people and should be avoided.
* Everyone is gay and meets just for orgies
* Furries carry lube in their luggage while flying (breaking regulations because they are terrible people)
* We love sex toys shaped like animal cocks, and they are very popular cos practically everyone has one
* We have to run around telling people blocks away from the hotel that we're going back to the hotel for gay sex.

The whole posting by IK isn't a fair or accurate or even balanced thing as he claims. He piles through rumours and shit-flinging then throws out gems like "Pittsburgh is a wonderful place and I'm in the  process of moving to the  area." because naturally, moving to Pittsburgh and it's state make furries look good. For starters, that whole  statement bears no relevance at all. That's like saying "sure, icebergs are bad, but it's ok because I drink Spring Water".



> There are "fringe groups"(to the furry fandom) who are  actually normal  people wanting to help their community(where they live).  I'm one of  those individuals, you can google my name Insane Kangaroo  and see a  photo of me. I bathe, well groomed, always wear clean clothes.  I'll  become an officer after I move to PA since I'm going to help my   community however I can due to my amount of tactical training.


Deliberate distortion of the truth. "Look at me, I'm one of the few normal people".

The whole posting just seems to be a deliberate smear on people attending the convention to add fuel to the fire of the original blogpost, while trying to make himself look like an upstanding citizen through various throwaway sentences designed to make him look like Mr Perfect. As Someone said earlier in this thread, Insane Kangaroo is the last person you want to represent you.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

The amount of butthurt in this thread is *amazing.*

Furries have sickos, and it's both sad and hilarious when they come into contact with the public.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 9, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Don't southerners pop out of the mother's womb with a Winchester?


 
You forgot the plaid shirt and bluejeans.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> You forgot the plaid shirt and bluejeans.


 

Lol!


----------



## Slyck (Jul 9, 2010)

Even_ I _would not go to AC.


Tough luck.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Even_ I _would not go to AC.


 Why not? It's a really fun time and it was one of the best weeks of my life.


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why not? It's a really fun time and it was one of the best weeks of my life.


 
Did you have a fursuit?

I would go if I had enough cash to spend on a trip around the world for a weekend.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Did you have a fursuit?


 Nope, I do not.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Nope, I do not.


 
You have a tail though. It's a cute tail.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You have a tail though. It's a cute tail.


 That it is. Too bad the person that made it is a real buzz kill though. That woman hates fun.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That it is. Too bad the person that made it is a real buzz kill though. That woman hates fun.


 
That's not true! You bad kitty. I love fun. I have to have energy to have fun and that means getting enough sleep!

EDIT: Since you are anti other people getting a good nights rest you hate fun and therefore are a very bad kitty.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

You're just addicted to caffeine.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Well my AC experience wasn't the best in the world, but I enjoyed being with my Mate. 

If you had a problem with people's perceptions of furries, then do your best not to reaffirm their views.


----------



## The DK (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you had a problem with people's perceptions of furries, then do your best not to reaffirm their views.



best thing i heard all day


----------



## Ben (Jul 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The whole posting just seems to be a deliberate smear on people attending the convention to add fuel to the fire of the original blogpost, while trying to make himself look like an upstanding citizen through various throwaway sentences designed to make him look like Mr Perfect. As Someone said earlier in this thread, Insane Kangaroo is the last person you want to represent you.



And it's exactly for this reason that it's impossible to take Insane Kangaroo seriously.

Also, AC is all about who you spend it with. So if you have a bad time, either you or your friends are terrible people.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> And it's exactly for this reason that it's impossible to take Insane Kangaroo seriously.


 
Unfortunately, he's one of those people you have to take seriously. If you take your eye off of him, he'll run around flinging poo at everyone. He needs to be watched and eventually laughed at when he shoots someone for looking at him funny.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jul 14, 2010)

Dear god *face palm*


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

That's... disgusting and unhygenic <.< 

Anyway. Skipping all the pages of replies because I'm lazy... Every fetish has extremists. Suck as IK listed, the "babyfur" enthusiasts with diapers. 

The journal makes me never want to go to a furcon =/

I cannot make the call as to if that sort of behavior is real or not, but really. I go to conventions for fun, to buy sweet loot, to look at art and promotions and make friends. Not to hook up with total strangers <.<

as for the bathing thing... You know for gaming conventions they started selling soap with Minis inside? Might I suggest something like that for furry-enthusiasts? maybe cool little anthro figurines marketed by species and fur color? I'd buy the heck out of it. As for the mini's-soap: it was crated to encourage bathing at cons, because the more you use it, the closer you are to the cool item inside. I like that idea =/ it's genius.

Kinda hope the meet-and-f**k image isn't real; makes us all look like whores.


----------



## Blitz (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn it all! When I started as a furry it seemed to be fun and cheery now I'm even embarrassed that I'm a furry


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> as for the bathing thing... You know for gaming conventions they started selling soap with Minis inside? Might I suggest something like that for furry-enthusiasts? maybe cool little anthro figurines marketed by species and fur color? I'd buy the heck out of it. As for the mini's-soap: it was crated to encourage bathing at cons, because the more you use it, the closer you are to the cool item inside. I like that idea =/ it's genius.


 
Dog/Cat Shampoo?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Can someone please remove the links in the first post? People seem to be reading that, getting the full dose of IK's shitsmearing and failing to read any of the parts showing he is spreading gossip because he's not allowed to attend that particular con.


----------

